# Can a rimless aquarium sit directly on metal stand?



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Like the title says, is it okay to place a rimless tank right on a metal stand (the type where only the rim is supported and middle is open) or do you need to place something on it to support the full base of the tank similar to an acrylic?

If it does require a base, what thickness of wood would be needed?

(This would be for a 20-30 gal)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Any tiny deviance from a perfectly flat surface is going to put huge stresses on the glass. Best idea is to use a piece of neoprene. ADA sells these as "garden mat". I buy raw neoprene from OSH, you can also use a yoga mat as well.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> Any tiny deviance from a perfectly flat surface is going to put huge stresses on the glass. Best idea is to use a piece of neoprene. ADA sells these as "garden mat". I buy raw neoprene from OSH, you can also use a yoga mat as well.


Thank you. Would I need a piece of wood under it as well or is it okay to just do the mat ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

tithra said:


> Thank you. Would I need a piece of wood under it as well or is it okay to just do the mat ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the stand. Do you have a picture of the top of the stand? Most "new" stands will not require wood. Those old wire stands which are sketchy to begin with would absolutely require to wood.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know if xmas one has misunderstood the question, or if I have.

Tithra, if you are asking about a metal stand on which only a bar brace along each side/edge supports the outer edges around a tank, and there is no support of the full bottom of the tank except around the edges, I think it would be safer to lay a piece of properly cut to size MDF board between and along the edges of the metal stand, so that the entire tank bottom is supported. I would think 3/4" board would be sufficient on which to place a 20-30 gal tank.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> I don't know if xmas one has misunderstood the question, or if I have.
> 
> Tithra, if you are asking about a metal stand on which only a bar brace along each side/edge supports the outer edges around a tank, and there is no support of the full bottom of the tank except around the edges, I think it would be safer to lay a piece of properly cut to size MDF board between and along the edges of the metal stand, so that the entire tank bottom is supported. I would think 3/4" board would be sufficient on which to place a 20-30 gal tank.


Rimless tanks are fine on an open center stand. Every "rimmed" tank is basically the same thing.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Definitely put it on a flat surface. You could cut a piece of plywood to sit on top of the metal stand. I would use 3/4" ply and put a thin neoprene mat underneath it like suggested above.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

It comes down to how the rimless tank was built/thickness of the bottom glass and the accuracy/quality of the stand itself. Traditional glass tanks are only supported on the edges, the bottom of the tank is not supported - as indicated above.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

James M said:


> It comes down to how the rimless tank was built/thickness of the bottom glass and the accuracy/quality of the stand itself. Traditional glass tanks are only supported on the edges, the bottom of the tank is not supported - as indicated above.


I disagree. It's a bad idea no matter what. 

That plastic rim takes pressure point stress off of the bottom pane of glass. All it takes is one little raised spot on the metal somewhere and once that tank is full of water it will crack eventually. 

Cutting a piece of plywood to fit there is a pretty cheap solution for a lot of piece of mind.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> I don't know if xmas one has misunderstood the question, or if I have.
> 
> Tithra, if you are asking about a metal stand on which only a bar brace along each side/edge supports the outer edges around a tank, and there is no support of the full bottom of the tank except around the edges, I think it would be safer to lay a piece of properly cut to size MDF board between and along the edges of the metal stand, so that the entire tank bottom is supported. I would think 3/4" board would be sufficient on which to place a 20-30 gal tank.


this is exactly what I am asking  

It is a new stand from petco, I think it's their brooklyn stand? cheap but really sturdy. It just has metal around the rim and the middle is open.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

tithra said:


> this is exactly what I am asking
> 
> It is a new stand from petco, I think it's their brooklyn stand? cheap but really sturdy. It just has metal around the rim and the middle is open.


I have that same stand with a 60p (17.4 gallon) tank on it with just neoprene. You do not need wood with this stand.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

AaronT said:


> I disagree. It's a bad idea no matter what.
> 
> That plastic rim takes pressure point stress off of the bottom pane of glass. All it takes is one little raised spot on the metal somewhere and once that tank is full of water it will crack eventually.
> 
> Cutting a piece of plywood to fit there is a pretty cheap solution for a lot of piece of mind.


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

All stands no matter new or old are imperfect. Those designed for rimmed tank also may not be directly applied for rimless tanks.

As formentioned, use a board beneath, preferably a hardwood or plywood. Avoid mdf as moisture drips along the edges will make the board bulge.

Above the wood board, use a foam beneath to further accommodate for minor imperfections in the wood.

It may sound a bit over the top but rest assured, this is the approach that would be the safest. You'll likelt want to paint to color match the wood to the stand. Also consider the delay to apply a background on the tank. I have my 12g frosted and love it, but take no credit in the perfect application.

Good luck


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

acitydweller said:


> As formentioned, use a board beneath, preferably a hardwood or plywood. Avoid mdf as moisture drips along the edges will make the board bulge.


Good point. Be sure to use plywood that has water resistant or water proof glue, such as exterior grade or MDO. Home Depot should have smaller panels of exterior grade ply that would be suitable and can even cut it to size for you. 

Rereading the size of the tank you plan to get 1/2" or 5/8" ply is likely sufficient if you don't want to edge of it to show too much.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

AaronT said:


> Definitely put it on a flat surface. You could cut a piece of plywood to sit on top of the metal stand. I would use 3/4" ply and put a thin neoprene mat underneath it like suggested above.


roud:

Best answer!!!

Go to home depot, they will cut a sheet of plywood for you. You can buy 4' x4' (1/2 sheet) or 2'x4' (1/4 sheet). then have them cut to size. You can also buy window screen molding to nail or glue to the edges of the plywood to give it a nice finish. I use Rustolum's outdoor paint for wood to water proof my tops. 

My 40



















This stand & top were originally for a Mr. Aqua 40, I went with an Acrylic 40 instead so it does not fit to the edge

I put my 56c on a 40B Manhattan stand from PetCo that I got on clearance for $25. I cut my plywood 2" longer on each side, 2" wider in front. I used "shoe" molding on it to give a table look. I have room now on the top for a few cans of fish food.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Real nice tank, dogfish.
And good advice too.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for the detailed instructions everyone  very helpful. I will definitely put some plywood under it! (better safe than sorry right)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

